# Router Table Insert Template



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

I want to make a template for cutting the Hole in RT tops for my standard RTI plate (Trend).
I'm having a problem getting my head around the process so am looking for guidance/correction.

My process:
1. Attach my plate to the template material (10 mm MDF).
2. Fit a 20 mm guide bush and a 10 mm spiral bit to the router.
3. Then run around the outside edge of the plate with the router 

I would be left with a hole the size of the plate plus 5 mm all round.

If I then attached the template to the "new" top and routed around the template I should have a hole in the top the same size as the plate - true or false?

Is it so simple or am I missing something.

Cheers from a very, very wet Leipzig.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Duh!
It won't work that way...........
The hole will be 15 mm too small all round.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

And you want the hole you cut to be smaller than the plate so you can cut a lip for it to sit in and be level with the top of the table.


----------

